# mature ssbbw



## Patti (Aug 22, 2021)

hello. midwest bbw looking to meet people.


----------



## Pearman000 (Aug 27, 2021)

Hello


----------



## Tiffany08 (Jan 31, 2022)

Patti said:


> hello. midwest bbw looking to meet people.


Hello Patty Welcome! how are you?


----------



## Patti (Feb 2, 2022)

Pearman000 said:


> Hello


hi. sorry i am so new here... i dont even know how to reply. how this message gets to you


----------



## Patti (Feb 2, 2022)

Tiffany08 said:


> Hello Patty Welcome! how are you?


hi. gosh you are a beautiful woman


----------



## Patti (Feb 2, 2022)

Pearman000 said:


> Hello


did you get my reply?


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Feb 2, 2022)

Patti said:


> hello. midwest bbw looking to meet people.


Welcome aboard, @Patti !


----------



## Tiffany08 (Feb 2, 2022)

Patti said:


> hi. gosh you are a beautiful woman


Awww Thanks Patty!!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Feb 2, 2022)

Tiffany08 said:


> Awww Thanks Patty!!


Welcome aboard to you too, @Tiffany08 !


----------



## Patti (Feb 2, 2022)

Colonial Warrior said:


> Welcome aboard, @Patti !


thank you


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Feb 2, 2022)

Patti said:


> thank you


You are welcome!


----------



## Tiffany08 (Feb 3, 2022)

Colonial Warrior said:


> Welcome aboard to you too, @Tiffany08 !


Why are you welcoming me? I'm not a new member.


----------



## Joker (Feb 3, 2022)

Hello Patti


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Feb 3, 2022)

Tiffany08 said:


> Why are you welcoming me? I'm not a new member.


Sorry! I didn't notice!


----------



## Pearman000 (Feb 4, 2022)

Patti said:


> hi. sorry i am so new here... i dont even know how to reply. how this message gets to you


Yea kinda new


----------

